# Vail Back Bowls



## Triple xXx (Dec 24, 2010)

I have never been snowboarding out West. I live on the East Coast. We don't have bowls.

I am curious about bowls. Vail has like 10 of them. Can you tell me a little about what it is like to ride bowl? Are they difficult? Are there lifts at the bottom?

Thanks!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Go to Utah, they have wide open runs with lifts at the bottom that take you back up so you can do it again


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No lifts at the bottom. It's an infinite hole that people ski and snowboard down and never return. 

Just imagine a lot of open slope and hopefully a whole lot of powder. You'll get the idea. 

Vail's bowls are not the steepest but they are large and are quite spectacular on a powder day.


----------



## Triple xXx (Dec 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> No lifts at the bottom. It's an infinite hole that people ski and snowboard down and never return.
> 
> Just imagine a lot of open slope and hopefully a whole lot of powder. You'll get the idea.
> 
> Vail's bowls are not the steepest but they are large and are quite spectacular on a powder day.



Are you serious? How do you get back up to the top????


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only bowls Vail has are for packing with meth.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Told ya, go to Utah... They have lifts out there


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

there are lifts in vail at the bottom of the bowls but they don't always go up to the top of the bowl, it's a little tricky to get out sometimes but there is always a way out.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The only bowls Vail has are for packing with meth.





Milo303 said:


> Told ya, go to Utah... They have lifts out there


Hahah....you guys are D*cks! 

OP, the locals don't want any more tourons running around and tracking-out their snow. The vail Bowls are good times, like any other bowl. More open, all sorts of directions that you can take. Its much different than trail-riding out east. Trail riding you are contained, bowl riding its just openness. I took my ex to Tahoe last year and even as a novice, she was able to groove on a black diamond bowl by the end of the trip. You'll enjoy Vail.


----------

